# Looking for photos of Grant NG 4-4-0



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi folks,

I am trying to find photographs of a 3' gauge Grant 4-4-0, preferably from the 1880s. I think my unidentified D&W photo is a Grant loco, and I'd like to compare with a comparable engine.


Thanks,
Ken


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Not much to glean out there.
I only found 2 Grants, whatever gage they are...










That's the good one, below loco on left is a Grant










John


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

There are probably a lot more photos of Grant narrow gauge engines out there..the problem is that 99% of them wont be specifically identified as being "made by Grant".. 
most people have no clue who made a specific engine in an old photo, and they are very seldom identified as to manufacturer.. 
so unless you know specific "design features" of the the different makers, it will be hard to tell.. 

Scot


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 19 Aug 2011 05:32 AM 
nless you know specific "design features" of the the different makers, it will be hard to tell.That is exactly why I am trying to find photos. I have a photo, and I am trying to identify the locomotive and get any data I can. One of the best ways I've found is to start with the builder's data and track the engine forward through time. Of course, to do that, it kind of helps to know who built the engine. If I could find examples to compare, it would be easier. If I could find a known engine to compare mine to, I might be able to tease out other details such as driver diameter, etc.

Ken


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 19 Aug 2011 05:32 AM 
There are probably a lot more photos of Grant narrow gauge engines out there..the problem is that 99% of them wont be specifically identified as being "made by Grant".. Just a thought that might help..

Grant 3' gauge 4-4-0 list (from Gerald M. Best):

Utah Northern #3, blt. 1878, c.n. 1165 

Pacific Coast Ry #3, 1881, c.n. 1410
Toledo, Cincinnati & St. Louis #s 67-71, 1882, c.n. 1521-1525

Texas & St. Louis #s 32-51, 1882, c.n. 1525(?)-1531, 1536-1548


The list is at http://cprr.org/Museum/Books/I_ACCEPT_the_User_Agreement/Builders_Lists_DF_Hensley/GRANT_GM_BEST.pdf


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Ken, on the remote chance that you have not been to the taplines.net site, the engine in the first photo above appears to be on the 3-ft. Florida Southern 

Larry


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Yep Larry, I did find that pic at Taplines, there were a few other Grants listed, but no photos... 
I only spent a couple of hours looking....it's not my project. 

John


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for pointing the site out, Larry. I had looked around a little but I spent the fine this evening to really dig - found some interesting roster data, which I can compare to what I already have and narrow down which engines it could have been. 

I'm now thinking my engine had to be one of the Texas & St. Louis engines, unless it was either the Utah & Northern or Pacific Coast engine. Anybody jabe any infor on any of those? I thought somebody here wold know something about the Pacific Coast Ry. 

Ken


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

I've compiled all the data I could find on the Grant narrow gauge 4-4-0's, and published it at http://southern-railway.railfan.net/dw/grant_locos.html

The main questions I'm still trying to answer are:

1. What became of Utah Northern #3, and what were the cylinder and driver dimensions?

2. Same as above, for Pacific Coast Ry. #3

3. What happened to TC&St.L #69 after being returned to Grant?

4. Where did the T&St.L locomotives end up?


I am trying to figure out where this locomotive came from:








Danville & Western train at Danville, VA, September 1897

I believe it to be Danville & Western Ry. #3, and I am beginning to suspect that it was formerly one of the Texas & St. Louis engines. Compared to a photo of Florida Southern #4 (former TC&St.L #70, photo above) the drivers are larger, which makes me think they might have been 50" instead of 46". The only other engines on the list that might match are the Utah Northern and Pacific Coast engines, but I don't know what size their drivers were. Of course, it could also have been another engine not on the list, given the incomplete and inaccurate nature of the data I've found to date.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Check Amazon Mallory Hope Ferrell wrote a book on Grant locomotive Co.









This pencil drawing is by a fellow that shares your interest...

John


----------

